# Honey Rum Butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup butter softened
2tb honey (Your choice)
1/2 ts rum extract or the real thing

Mix all ingredients until well blended and in plastic wrap or covered container.


----------

